# Drucker Umleiten, weiterreichen zur VM



## de vliegende hollander (11 Februar 2022)

Hallo ihr lieben,

Ich stehe auf dem Schlauch.

Ich versuche ein Drucker um zu leiten nach eine VM und stoß denke ich an die Systemgrenze. Sprich, es ist nicht Möglich. Konfiguration wie im Skizze. 
Rechner Warte schaut per RDP Verbindung auf der Host_VM und hier is der Drucker umgeleitet. Drucken vom Host_VM funktioniert. 
Jetzt versuche ich den Ducker zum VM weiter zu reichen. In VM Ware Preferences ist bei devices den virtuelle printer enabled. In Settings VM connect at power on. Ich sehe im VM aber den Drucker nicht!. 
Ist es überhaupt möglich was ich will?.


----------



## JSEngineering (11 Februar 2022)

Moin Bram,

kannst Du am Warten-Rechner den Drucker nicht freigeben? Dann kannst Du den als Netzwerk-Drucker aus Deiner VM ansprechen.

Gruß
   Jens


----------



## de vliegende hollander (11 Februar 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Moin Bram,
> 
> kannst Du am Warten-Rechner den Drucker nicht freigeben? Dann kannst Du den als Netzwerk-Drucker aus Deiner VM ansprechen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Jens, den Netzwerk Schnittstelle ist schon mit dem Werksnet verbunden und darf ich leider nicht mit benutzen.


----------



## JSEngineering (11 Februar 2022)

Du hast aber doch eine Netzwerkverbindung zwischen dem Warte-Rechner und Deinem VM-Host!? Warum darfst Du darauf nicht den Drucker veröffentlichen? Zur Not gibst Du ihn nur für den Benutzer der VM frei...


----------



## de vliegende hollander (11 Februar 2022)

Aha, jetzt verstehe ich dir. Ja, da ist ein Netztwerk. Ich probiere das mal aus


----------



## de vliegende hollander (11 Februar 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Du hast aber doch eine Netzwerkverbindung zwischen dem Warte-Rechner und Deinem VM-Host!? Warum darfst Du darauf nicht den Drucker veröffentlichen? Zur Not gibst Du ihn nur für den Benutzer der VM frei...


Juhuuu, das hat funktioniert Jens. 
Auf das idee wäre ich selber echt nicht gekommen. Danke dir


----------

